# Defecography pics and ?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm so







,i see a stricture like the photo under,on my defecography video that i have at home.


> quote:Figure 3. Evacuation proctogram in a 36-year-old woman with a clinical diagnosis of anismus reveals a midampullary stricture (arrow). The intended biofeedback therapy was changed to surgery after evacuation proctography.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Just a tips from Spas;ALWAYS KEEP YOUR MEDICAL RESULTS AT HOME.ASK FOR A COPY OF THE DEFECOGRAPHY,BARIUM X-RAYS AND ESPECIALLY COLONOSCOPY.





















Then if you want to check it out later you CAN!!Not to mention that a colonoscopy is NOT fun and when they don't record it,it shows that the staff dosen't care very much.Anybody here?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good advice, Spasman! did the doctor explain the stricture to you? is it caused by a colonic spasm or something else?? did/does the stricture cause you pain? I frequently have pain that feels like a prolonged (often all day) cramp or spasm in my colon. and of course, I can't pass any poo when that happens. sometimes heat helps relieve the pain. librax is the only antispasmodic that helps but I'm afraid to take it frequently (ie: as much as I need it)--lots of warnings in the patient info sheet about that. thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I HAVE *EDITED* the first post to explain what happen to the patient following the diagnosis.







The photo above comes from this link.Very interesting defecography photos here:Evacuation Proctography: A Prospective Study of Diagnostic and Therapeutic Effects:http://radiology.rsnajnls.org/cgi/content/full/211/1/223


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Annie,no,the doctor didn't tell me anything.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for posting that link, Spasman--it is very interesting. do you plan to discuss the stricture with your Dr? what type of treatment did he recommend following your test? was it hard to get a copy of your defecography test-did dr or whoever oppose that in any way? I hope you can find a solution to all this so you can feel better...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually, if I remember my nomenclature, a stricture is permanent and never fully opens up. Are all your pictures that way, or is this just a point in time where that part of the colon was squeezing stuff along?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hummm well my video shows that the "stricture" form when i try to evacuate the Barium.It become the size of a pen.If you look at the picture above,you can see that the Barium pass through it and reach the highest part of the rectum and stay there.Just like me.I admit that a picture dosen't show movement.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it opens back up again then it isn't a stricture.The colon has muscles and it narrows and widens as it moves stuff along.A stricture is when you have something like scar tissue that permanently narrows a part of the colon (or small intestine or esophagus) where it cannot ever open back up again and is always in every single moment narrow.That the colon gets narrower than wider again I believe is totally NORMAL. If it stayed wide all the time and never had any muscular movement that narrowed it down to push things along you would be in trouble as nothing would ever move, like you see in colonic inertia.What do you think the muscles in the wall of the colon are supposed to do? What do you think normal would look like? I mean not every momentary difference in how something looks is an abnormal event. Why have muscles in the colon if they never are supposed to move things along? Why do you think stuff would move if the colon was totally wide all the time and never ever ever narrowed down at all ever?You are going to see something be different when things are moving along than when they are just sitting there.It may not be useful to try to find something abnormal that the doctors and X-ray readers who have seen everything a normal colon does cannot see in your test. I assume if it was abnormal they would have remarked on that when you had the test.That being said, having your test results is a good thing to do, but don't try to see abnormal things the people trained to read these things think what they saw was normal.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is something I think might help you understand.Think about a sausage casing and sausage stuffing. If you want to move the stuffing down the casing with your hands you have to squeeze it like the colon muscles would to move it along. where you squeeze if all you could see was the sausage stuffing (barium) would be narrower than the rest of the casing.Now what a stricture would be like is take a string and tie it around part of the casing so it is 1/2 the width or 1/4 of the width. Now when you try to squeeze the sausage stuffing down where the string (scar tissue) is keeping the casing narrow you can't move stuff past that point as good as you can when the casing is allowed to open up all the way.I hope that explains things.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Definition of stricture


> quote:Stricture: An abnormal narrowing of a body passage, especially a tube or a canal. The stricture may be due, for example, to scar tissue or to a tumor. Stricture refers to both the process of narrowing and the narrowed part itself.


It implies that normal narrowing of the tubes in the body are not strictures, and that they can narrow at times for normal reasons.You could talk to the doctor about it, but I would assume anything abnormal would have been reported on the write up, did you get that as well? Have you ever found a place you could look at normal results of this test to compare what you see. If you do not know what normal looks like you can't tell if yours is normal or not. Looking only at abnormal results won't help that much in learning how to read your own test results.K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well i can't find any video of a normal defecography rigth now.That is so frustrating







.I had one few month ago and didn't save the link.What i do know is the photos i have seen with normal evacuation show an empty rectum which is 8-10 inch long.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Stricture allows passage of stools:Chron's forum:http://www.healingwell.com/community/defau...17&m=587137&p=1


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I never said a stricture never allows anything at all to pass. I never said a stricture was a total blockage of the colon or small intestine. what part of narrower than usual means NO STOOL PASSES?!?!?!?!?!?!







But when the colon/small intestine can no longer fully dialate because it has a band of non-stretchy scar tissue around it, things will not move nearly as well as they do when it is normal.Go back to my sausage casing analogy for explaination.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know english is not your first language, but I really don't think you ever try to understand anything I post to you, sometimes.It is very frustrating when you tell me things like this that I NEVER SAID is wrong.*sigh*What I said is the EXACT SAME thing they are saying on that post.*hammer*K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My last post wasn't necessarly directed to you.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I had posted on this stricture before and we had some discussions.I just forget about old stuff sometimes.Well anyway,i must be wrong.A stricture doctor told me last year that they usually dosen't form if you never had abdominal surgery.So you make some point here.I'm just very stubborn sometimes.







Off for dinner...


----------



## 19945 (Sep 4, 2006)

Spasman, is this abnormality that you saw in the colon/rectum? What is the area's maximum diameter (when it dilates) and it's minimum diameter (when it narrows)? If it stays relatively narrow the entire time, then that could indicate a problem. If not, it's probably IBS acting up causing a trickle of barium to flow through abnormally during bowel contractions. Normal bowel contractions DO NOT cause such a severe narrowing to show up. I've seen my colon and small intestine (including stricture) while they were contracting and they never shrank more than maybe 0.5-1 cm.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote: Spasman, is this abnormality that you saw in the colon/rectum?


Well not exacktly.That's a photo from internet as i said earlier.I can't have a pic from my defecography video.It's just on my TV at home.


> quote:What is the area's maximum diameter (when it dilates) and it's minimum diameter (when it narrows)? If it stays relatively narrow the entire time, then that could indicate a problem.


When the Barium is injected with 2 giants seringues in my rectum,the area is almost normal.A little smaller than the colon tho because it seems to be where the rectum take a turn.I suspect it could be the rectosigmoid.Anyway,when i try to evacuate the Barium,the 2 inch long area shrink the size of a pen and dosen't allow the Barium to pass anymore even with straining.


----------



## 19945 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well I don't know what the rectum looks like when you're trying to push out barium. Or why they even took an x-ray while you were trying to defecate. But if the area looks normal except for a few seconds when you try to defecate, then there's no physical problem, just maybe a mechanical problem. It doesn't qualify as a stricture.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Ninja.This test is a defecography.They take x-rays in movement when you evacuate Barium that have been introduce in your rectum.It's a very useful test to see pelvic anatomy with straining to evacuate.It's hard for me to located exackly the location of the "stricture".I would say 6-8 inch in the rectum.I'm just freaking out to see the formation of a narrowing when i try to evacuate the Barium.My doctor never explain it to me and i just find out about it later when i look the video multiple times at home.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe it's kinda normal considering my pelvic floor dysfunction.Well i guess it could be what they call the "Houston valve" or the rectosigmoid junction as i talk in other post recently.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

bump


----------

